# ivory tower = (μτφ.) γυάλινος πύργος



## nickel (Mar 19, 2008)

Πριν από μερικά χρόνια, ένας εκλεκτός μεταφραστής και επιφυλλιδογράφος βάλθηκε να δώσει πιο εύστοχη απόδοση για το «ivory tower» από το «ελεφάντινος πύργος» που είχε δει και τον ενοχλούσε. Και πρότεινε το «φιλντισένιος πύργος» (τουρκικό fildişi, από το fil=ελέφαντας και diş=δόντι).

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ο «ελεφάντινος» πύργος με ενοχλεί κι εμένα. Μου θυμίζει τον Ντάμπο, που του λύθηκαν τα αφτιά, κουτρουβαλιάστηκε και γκρέμισε ολόκληρη πυραμίδα παχυδέρμων. Θυμάμαι ότι είχα πάρει μεγάλη στεναχώρια.

Έγραψα ωστόσο στον συνάδελφο και εξηγούσα ότι δεν είναι λάθος ο «ελεφάντινος πύργος» καθότι το «ελεφάντινος», από παλιά, σήμαινε και «κατασκευασμένος από ελεφαντόδοντο». Στο Άσμα Ασμάτων (ζ΄ 4) διαβάζουμε: «δύο μαστοί σου ως δύο νεβροί δίδυμοι δορκάδος· τράχηλός σου ως πύργος ελεφάντινος».

[Πολύ αργότερα ο Γάλλος κριτικός Sainte-Beuve χρησιμοποίησε το _tour d’ivoire_ με τη σημασία του χώρου εκούσιας απομόνωσης από το κοινωνικό περιβάλλον (1837, Pensées d'Août, à M. Villemain).]

Υπήρχε ωστόσο το «χρυσελεφάντινο» από τα αγάλματα του Φειδία, οπότε πολλοί, για να μην μπερδεύονται με τους ελέφαντες, προτιμούν να στολίζουν λίγο περισσότερο τον «χρυσελεφάντινο πύργο τους». [Αυτή η φράση από εξαιρετικό άρθρο του Παντελή Μπουκάλα μου θύμισε την παλιά αυτή ιστορία.]

Κατέληγα ότι τον «χρυσελεφάντινο πύργο» θα προτιμούσα κι εγώ από τον φιλντισένιο, αν δεν είχαμε ήδη καθιερωμένη και διαδεδομένη έκφραση, τον «*γυάλινο πύργο*». Περασμένη στα λεξικά, με τιμή και με δόξα. (ΛΝΕΓ: ο χώρος στον οποίο απομονώνεται εκούσια κάποιος από το περιβάλλον, τον κοινωνικό του περίγυρο, αδιαφορώντας για ό,τι συμβαίνει γύρω του, μένοντας αμέτοχος στις εξελίξεις. ΛΚΝ: χώρος εκούσιας απομόνωσης από το κοινωνικό περιβάλλον.)

Δεν είναι όμως η μοναδική περίπτωση που μια μετάφραση επιχειρεί να παραγκωνίσει μια ήδη καθιερωμένη έκφραση. Έλεγα σε μια παρέα για την «επανεφεύρεση του τροχού» που διάβασα κάπου, αν και συνήθως λέμε «θα ανακαλύψουμε ξανά τον τροχό» (στα ελληνικά συχνά χρησιμοποιούμε το «ανακαλύπτω» αντί για το λόγιο «εφευρίσκω»). Αυτή λοιπόν η μετάφραση, επειδή είναι πολύ εύστοχη η αγγλική έκφραση, έχει παραγκωνίσει την παλιότερη δική μας, που είναι η «ανακάλυψη της πυρίτιδας» (μάλλον από το γαλλικό réinventer la poudre). «Δεν χρειάζεται να ανακαλύψουμε εκ νέου την πυρίτιδα» λέγαμε κάποτε, αλλά φαίνεται να το ξεχνάμε, όπως και οι Γάλλοι.


----------



## sarant (Jul 27, 2015)

Μια ληξιαρχική σημείωση.

Οι ποιητές του "ελεφαντίνου πύργου", διαβάζω σε κατοχικό (1941) χρονογράφημα του Βάρναλη. Φυσικά θα υπάρχουν και παλιότερες ανευρέσεις. Ο Β. ήταν γαλλοτραφής.


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2015)

Με την ευκαιρία, για «εκούσια απομόνωση» μιλά και το Χρηστικό, στο λήμμα _πύργος_:

*γυάλινος πύργος* (μτφ.) εκούσια απομόνωση κάποιου από τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο και αδιαφορία για όσα συμβαίνουν γύρω του. _Είναι κλεισμένος / ζει σε γυάλινο πύργο._


----------



## pidyo (Jul 29, 2015)

Πρέπει να πω ότι πρόσφατα μόνο συνειδητοποίησα ότι η συνήθης χρήση του ivory tower / tour d'ivoire είναι μοντέρνα. Πάντοτε νόμιζα ότι η σημασία αυτή είναι ήδη αρχαία. Να εξηγήσω το γιατί. 

Ήξερα ότι ο όρος προέρχεται από το _Άσμα Ασμάτων_. Για τη μετάφραση των Εβδομήκοντα πλάστηκαν από πολύ νωρίς (ήδη από την ψευδεπίγραφη Επιστολή του Αριστέα) ιστορίες, για το πώς ο Πτολεμαίος Β΄ συγκέντρωσε τους Εβραίους μεταφραστές και τους παρήγγειλε τη μετάφραση. Σε διάφορες παραλλαγές της ιστορίας αυτής, οι Εβραίοι λόγιοι ήταν υποχρεωμένοι να παραμείνουν έγκλειστοι μέχρι να ολοκληρώσουν το έργο τους. Η λογική του εσώκλειστου λογίου ήταν εγγενής στον τρόπο λειτουργίας του Μουσείου της Αλεξάνδρειας και απηχείται για παράδειγμα στο έργο του Καλλιμάχου (_σικχαίνω πάντα τα δημόσια_). Είχα λοιπόν πάντοτε συνδυασμένα στο μυαλό μου το _Άσμα Ασμάτων_, την παραγγελία του Πτολεμαίου Β΄, τον πραγματικό χρυσελεφάντινο πύργο του Μουσείου και τη νοοτροπία των αυλικών λογίων στην Αλεξάνδρεια την ίδια περίοδο και νόμιζα πως η χρήση του όρου με τη σημερινή του σημασία ήταν ήδη ελληνιστική. Αναρωτιέμαι αν αξίζει να ψάξω μήπως η απρόσεκτη πεποίθησή μου έχει κάποια βάση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 29, 2015)

*ivory tower (n.)* 
as a symbol of artistic or intellectual aloofness, by 1889, from French tour d'ivoire, used in 1837 by critic Charles-Augustin Sainte-Beuve (1804-1869) with reference to the poet Alfred de Vigny, whom he accused of excessive aloofness.

_Et Vigny, plus secret, comme en sa tour d'ivoire, avant midi rentrait._ [Sainte-Beuve, "Pensées d'Août, à M. Villemain," 1837]

Used earlier as a type of a wonder or a symbol of "the ideal." The literal image is perhaps from Song of Solomon [vii:4]:

Thy neck is as a tower of ivory; thine eyes like the fishpools in Heshbon, by the gate of Bathrabbim: thy nose is as the tower of Lebanon which looketh toward Damascus. [KJV]

Και από το Άσμα Ασμάτων:

ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΦΕ, ἐπίστρεφε, ἡ Σουλαμῖτις· ἐπίστρεφε, ἐπίστρεφε, καὶ ὀψόμεθα ἐν σοί, τί ὄψεσθε ἐν τῇ Σουλαμίτιδι; ἡ ἐρχομένη ὡς χοροὶ τῶν παρεμβολῶν. 2 ὡραιώθησαν διαβήματά σου ἐν ὑποδήμασί σου, θύγατερ Ναδάβ· ρυθμοὶ μηρῶν ὅμοιοι ὁρμίσκοις, ἔργον τεχνίτου· 3 ὀμφαλός σου κρατὴρ τορευτὸς μὴ ὑστερούμενος κράμα· κοιλία σου θημωνία σίτου πεφραγμένη ἐν κρίνοις· 4 δύο μαστοί σου, ὡς δύο νεβροὶ δίδυμοι δορκάδος· 5 ὁ τράχηλός σου ὡς πύργος ἐλεφάντινος· οἱ ὀφθαλμοί σου ὡς λίμναι ἐν ᾿Εσεβών, ἐν πύλαις θυγατρὸς πολλῶν· μυκτήρ σου ὡς πύργος τοῦ Λιβάνου σκοπεύων πρόσωπον Δαμασκοῦ·


----------

